# A second harvest on the same plant????



## smokeandchoke (Oct 27, 2007)

Is it possible to harvest w/o killing your plant? (If so how?)Someone told me awhile ago that he had a plant that was yrs. old. He would harvest, re-veg, and harvest again off the same plant. Is it possible or was it bullshit? I have a couple plants almost ready for harvest and I would like to try. If that isn't possible could I root one of the stems? I would appericiate anyone's info. Thanks.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey SMoke... it is possible to re-veg... recently i saw a plant that was re-vegged 3 times... it was a huge and unruly plant.. 

you are better off CLONING...

cloning produces better or equally as good buds with a shorter turnover time


cheers


----------



## Florida Blooms (Oct 28, 2007)

How long does the entire cloning process take?


----------



## smokeandchoke (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you Garden Knowm. I will try that. But I still want to try and re-veg one of my plants it's almost ready and only a little over a foot tall and could grow some more w/o being overgrown.


----------



## sstolley (Oct 29, 2007)

Take your plant and cut off almost all of the buds. Leave just a few.

Then, take it out of the dirt. Cut off half of the soil and roots that were in the container. Place it in a big container of fresh nutritious dirt.

And grow again-lights 24/7. at least that's what I am going to try to do in a few weeks.


----------



## BudJunky (May 18, 2009)

sstolley said:


> Take your plant and cut off almost all of the buds. Leave just a few.
> 
> Then, take it out of the dirt. Cut off half of the soil and roots that were in the container. Place it in a big container of fresh nutritious dirt.
> 
> And grow again-lights 24/7. at least that's what I am going to try to do in a few weeks.


This technique is called regeneration.. My only question is why would you cut off roots? I can understand why you'd want to rid the old dirt, but I don't understand how cutting the roots could ever benefit the plant unless to prevent from salt/nute lockup somehow. You might want to research this a little more before using that exact method.


----------



## lazy88 (May 18, 2009)

just take the big buds..leaving the smaller ones on bottom alone...then stick back on 18/6 or veg.whatever hours you like..
no need to cut the roots or anything..thats krazytalk...
the buds you leave..will turn into funny looking leafs...and new growth should appear in a couple weeks..
veg till its nice and full..then flower again..that simple..
and even know you could do it..cloning at time of harvest..im not a expert,but i think it would be hard to get the clones to root at this stage..more experinced growers would have to give you insite on that one...


----------



## lazy88 (May 18, 2009)

and if its one foot now.when your flowering expect it too get grow another foot or two...depending on strains..they get much taller when flowering..


----------



## LaredoUT (May 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you cut off the bottom roots, even an inch from the sides and some on the top as well. This allows for the roots to have new room to branch out and signal growth.


----------



## Hedgehunter (May 19, 2009)

it seems like an awful idea to me ! big risk of hermies!


----------



## icebud (May 19, 2009)

tried this be4 took ages to reveg and was very disapointed with harvest wouldnt waste ur time and if ur going to clone dont leave it any later than 2 weeks into flowering be4 u cut the clones just wont take once they have started flowering


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (May 20, 2009)

Revegging will take a long time and you lose those popcorn buds (popcorn buds are buds too!). Better to grow from seed or clones taken before flowers show.


----------



## Valron (Jun 5, 2009)

icebud said:


> tried this be4 took ages to reveg and was very disapointed with harvest wouldnt waste ur time and if ur going to clone dont leave it any later than 2 weeks into flowering be4 u cut the clones just wont take once they have started flowering


i just seen this and i am going to call you a liar!

i think fddblack should permaban you for stating such a thing that plants cant be cloned after they go to flower!!! 

trust me, pm him if you dont beleive me, he will say its bulllsh!T!!!


----------



## loverofthem (Aug 5, 2009)

When harvesting with the intent to regen/ reveg do you just use a blade and cut the bud off at the stem? I understand the rest... Just not completly understanding the harest procedurefor this method. Any/all good anwsers get a +rep for the trouble. THANKS!!!


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes. try to leave as much stem on as u possibly can as fan leaves gotta start growing out of something.


----------



## CombatSkill (Oct 3, 2009)

cant you just cut the parts of the plant that you think are ready and leave the other buds to rippen better for a week or 2 n cut again?
i am thinking to use this "method"..just guessing it should work.what yo think?


----------



## drweed (Nov 28, 2009)

no its not bullshit! when i harvest my buds, all i do is cut the top half of my plants! then the trunk grows into 2 stems,,,,n you get twice the buds! (next harvest, i cut 1 inch below my previous cut) whats this 18/6 vegitative i read? i leave mine 24 hours a day under a 400 watt high presure sodium for 1 month,,,,then 2 months in 12/12

im due for another harvest dec 26,,,thats how precise i am with my timing!

just 3 months ago i tried a new strain,,,just with my luck,,,12 males came out and only 3 females  fuck the new shit lol i will stick with my regular plants!

i do keep 10 empty bottles of 2 liter coke bottles, where i put fertiliser in the water,,let it sit a few days, and i kid you not! i fertilise my plants to near death!

so dec 26 i trim all my plants,,,put them bk in veg state for 60 days,,,so every 3 months i harvest! enough to smoke up everyday,,and never run out! oh whay a cerebral buzzzzzzzzz 

by the way,,,, i never switch pots! if roots come out? which they will after 6 months!cut everything out 3 inches from the side of the pots, and put new earth,,,,fertilise the fuker alot,,,will draw the new roots to it lol

good luck to all of ya!


----------



## drweed (Nov 28, 2009)

come have a look at my photo album.... see my set up,,,its so simple! why do idiots always tell everyone to paint a grow room white? ya dont need to be a fucking genious to realise that aluminium parer reflects alot more lite lol

put garbage bags on the floor,,,throw them out when you harvest! keep your room clean! thats important!

remember all a weed plant needs is lite, water and fresh air!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 28, 2009)

lol did he really suggest aluminum?


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 28, 2009)

aluminummmmmmmmmmmmmm.... lol wow im a stick wit my white walls and mylar ..fuckin a


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Nov 28, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> lol did he really suggest aluminum?


I'm afraid so. It seems he knows something the professional growers don't!!!


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 28, 2009)

gasp u mean we been doing it wrong... guess all my threads r junk


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Nov 28, 2009)

drweed said:


> come have a look at my photo album.... see my set up,,,its so simple! why do idiots always tell everyone to paint a grow room white? ya dont need to be a fucking genious to realise that aluminium parer reflects alot more lite lol
> 
> put garbage bags on the floor,,,throw them out when you harvest! keep your room clean! thats important!
> 
> remember all a weed plant needs is lite, water and fresh air!


 
You have got to be the most retarded uneducated person I have ever seen. Just a tip dude how about learn your shit before you make stupid and completely wrong post that 1st time growers might read and think your right and your not, you just made about 20-30 just as dumb as you. The most reflective surfaces is plain white, and mylar. NO OFFENCE lol you deserved that.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 28, 2009)

IgrowUgrow said:


> You have got to be the most retarded uneducated person I have ever seen. Just a tip dude how about learn your shit before you make stupid and completely wrong. The most reflective surfaces is plain white, and mylar.


 its called newb fever.. they just cant help themselves..cause they know it all and were all idiots..lol


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Nov 28, 2009)

I had to edit my post i didnt give him enough shit for being a nub I had to add some more.


----------



## jay mascis (Nov 28, 2009)

so back on topic, there are colas on my plants and on the sides where lite is not as well exposed, the buds are much smaller, would it be ok to cut down the colas that are ready to be cut and leave the other guys in there who have been waiting on the sideline? i know they would take more time, but im alright with that, i just think it would be silly to cut down my whole harvest when i can section off areas that need to be cut when other can still grow, thoughts? yes?


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah go for it..ppl do it all the time


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 28, 2009)

Just how I done it on last harvest and it worked well. Took the top half then waited about 10 days and grabbed the rest. Advice I got on here I'm sure. Thanks to whoever suggested it. Now as concerns the fellow everybody is mad at, will say it does work to harvest, leave a little green on the bottom and reveg it then rebloom. Actually had a couple like that which were about 3 years old and came out serious nice plants. Squatty..bushy and loaded with Bud. Now cant testify on the ferts and light schedule the gentleman suggested. Never messed with the 24 hr light schedule up till the current grow. I had to take some branch clones too far into flower. I got them sunk and holding my breath. So far they are still green but its only been a few days. Somebody said to go 24-7 to knock them out of flower right quick. Guess we will see.


----------



## Vindicated (Nov 28, 2009)

I read somewhere, probably a Home Depot sign, that said plants are either annual (lives for one season) or biennial (lives for multiple seasons) and that most annuals will turn into a biennial in areas that have a warm winter climate. The _trick_ is to keep nature from killing it before you do.


----------



## jay mascis (Nov 28, 2009)

awesome advice, thanks fellas!


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)

Vindicated said:


> I read somewhere, probably a Home Depot sign, that said plants are either annual (lives for one season) or biennial (lives for multiple seasons) and that most annuals will turn into a biennial in areas that have a warm winter climate. The _trick_ is to keep nature from killing it before you do.


 first time i heard of biennial plants but it makes sence since perrenials and annuals r triggerd by climate and season change.. my question is to the west coast do annual plants grow out there.. i know like on the east coast the season change from summer to fall to winter stops vegetation growth but in spring they come back .. r their such extreme temp / season changes out there and do they effect normal plants.. sorry to hijack and will re post if op asks me too


----------



## dr.greenthumb0695 (Jun 24, 2013)

im about to harvest myself just wondering if its really a good idea or not?


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 24, 2013)

Florida Blooms said:


> How long does the entire cloning process take?


5 to 10 days it depends about the cut to have roots 
then 8 to 10 weeks to have a plant ready for flowering


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 24, 2013)

Restriking/revegging is an excellent way to save a plant you didn't clone. It's very easy to do, within a week back under 24 hour light. You get this...


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 24, 2013)

That's just from leaving 2 small buds after letting the buds ripen fully... It will bust up like crazy with an additional weeks growth. Here's a vid I made on restrikes... [video=youtube;StIFGsUe4Jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StIFGsUe4Jk&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUWocT8AX12Je3cIvsblaymg[/video]


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm doing this in rockwool by the way. You can also add another block underneath for additional grow potential if you like. And I'm using Wonder genetics, which are VERY vigorous and forgiving, as well as quite quick. Another vid on rockwool block stacking... [video=youtube;pO2UgNFNJe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pO2UgNFNJe8&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUWocT8AX12Je3cIvsblaymg[/video]


----------

